
What if Bitcoin had existed in the 1990s? - esolyt
http://www.theverge.com/2014/3/21/5534314/what-bitcoin-would-be-like-in-the-90s-video
======
bitJericho
Unfortunately the idea of PKI wasn't in the public domain until the mid 90s,
so bitcoin would not have been possible before that time.

